# Sticky  Studio Pass



## Brazo

*Q. What is the Studio and International Studio?*

*A.* Quite Simply, The studio has been put in place for those members home and abroad who wish to advertise there detailing/valeting business or wish to be a supporter at Detailing World.

*Q. What benefits can I expect when joining?*

*A.*There are many benefits to joining including:


Ability to post your detail threads in the Studio or International Studio. This has a smaller number of people posting in it than the showroom so your threads should stay on the front page longer increasing exposure.

Ability to freely advertise your services on DW. This enables you to reply to people requesting to have their car detailed and to pm such people.

You are listed on the Detailing World 'Yellow Pages'. This is a list of detailers in the studio set by area. This also appears in the regional forums. This enables people at a glance to look up a detailer in their area.

Access to pro forums. These offer assistance from more seasoned professionals , help and networking of other local professionals. Occasional special discounts are also offered in this area.

A forum signature. This sits at the bottom of every post you make and can be a link to your website, a banner or just some free text for google 'bots' to pick up.

Google indexing. This helps promote and advertise your services on the internet. Google and other search engines will catalogue all of your posts, threads and signatures. This offers a great benefit as if you choose the right terms (hint detailing/valeting and your area) it makes it much easier for people to find you.

Recognition of being a detailing world supporter by your clients. Often a client or customer will find you via detailing world and given detailing worlds impressive position as Europe's foremost and largest detailing forum.

larger inbox for private messages. This increases your inbox to 250pm's. This will help when people contact you to use your services/advice.

Inexpensive advertising. Advertising as a detailer on detailing world is significantly cheaper than other car forums..

It is what you make of it, you can maximise your own advertising stream and studio details or just rely on the google indexing!

*Please Note.*This is for DW Supporters/ detailing companies, business and not a place for a e-tailer/Retailer to join to sell products.Please pm if you are unsure if you are able to advertise using this method. Membership to this scheme may be revoked at any time without notice should any detailer be found to be abusing the system. DW have the right to refuse access to this section. You must be an active member of DW and post on a regular basis, taking part in more than just studio posts. Supporters will be expected to particpate in the General Forum leading by example. Please PM Whizzer or Brazo once you have joined to get your details added to the detailers thread and regional threads. This is a 1 year subscription any refund will be at the discretion of DW.

*Q. I have a detailing company, do I HAVE to join?

A. Absolutely NOT*. This section of the site has been made due to an increased number of requests by detailers for a place to advertise their business on Detailing World.
*Membership is not compulsory.* But you will need to abide by the forum rules of No Commercial posting or Company advertising in pictures if the post's are deemed commercial they will be removed. Repetitive threads by same individuals could be deemed as commercial. As someone who makes money from detailing regardless of whether you are full time or part time you should not be posting your details in the showroom section.

*Q. It must be a fortune for this exposure! How much does joining cost?

A. *Membership for 12 months is only £175. 
*
Q. Ok that sounds good but how many people visit Detailing World and will see my Studio Details?

A. *Our stats for the month of April 2012 indicate Detailing World had over *600,000* Visitors and a staggering *6 million Page* views!! The average time on the site is 13.54. Just over 18% of those statistics are from new visitors.










*Q. Who will be able to see "The Studio" section?

A. *Anyone who visits the site will see your details, the section is shown even if your not logged in so people do not need to join the site to enjoy viewing your details.

*Q.* *Smashing, how about posting?

A.* Only paid up members will be able to Create a post, however any logged in member to the site will be able to reply.
*
Q. Where do I sign?*

*A. *Right here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/payments.php

Finally DW have the right to refuse entry to anyone to the studio .


----------

